# Bay, jetty, or near shore this week



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Off from teaching school and interested in bay fishing, jetty fishing, or near shore fishing from Sabine to Port A. Very experieenced in fishing. If going out of Galveston I can furnish live bait. Willing to help with expenses. Not interested in a drunk trip. Fishing gives me a high. Have fished with some great 2 coolers. I am dependable and will show up when I say I will and for sure help with the expenses.


----------



## seatrek (Nov 14, 2010)

How about friday morning out of galveston. I keep my boat off 103rd st on a lift. 
Rich G
443 350 3177 (cell)


----------

